# Bauklotz Indianer Testversion mit Gamepad ?!



## ForgottenRealm (22. Juni 2008)

Hi 


Ich hab mir heut mal spasseshalber die Lego Indy Demo gezogen, mit Tastatur angespielt ... joa gefällt.

Also mal das Gamepad (Logi Rumble 2) angeklemmt, welches auch im Konfigmenü vom Spiel erkannt wird. Aber es lässt sich irgendwie keine Taste bzw Stick belegen.

"Device select" gemacht, dann auf die jeweilige Funktion und Enter gedrückt bzw gedrückt gehalten und aufm Gamepad ne Taste gedrückt; es passiert rein gar nichts.

Jemand ne idee wie ich das blöde Spiel dazu bring das es funktioniert ?


----------



## aurionkratos (23. Juni 2008)

Meine kleine Schwester hatte das selbe Problem - ich habe es auch nicht lösen können...


----------



## ForgottenRealm (23. Juni 2008)

Dann bin ich also nich die einzige, die damit nen Problem hat ...

Wie schauts denn mit der Vollversion aus, lässt sich da alles problemlos konfigurieren ?


----------



## aurionkratos (24. Juni 2008)

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, meine Schwester wird es sich für die Wii kaufen. Aber ich denke mal schon. 

Zur Not fahr doch mal zu einer nahegelegenen Videothek und leih dir das Spiel für 1€ mal einen Tag lang aus und probiere es .


----------

